# Hunter Sprinkler System - Only One Zone Acting Up



## 4958lawn (May 9, 2020)

This season, I thought i will dewinterize the sprinkler. I noticed that brass ring in PVB was rusted and had crack, changed it.

Cleaned valves (i am 'preventive' buff). The system has 3 zones, front lawn, front garden and backyard. Only front lawn works perfect i.e. no leaking at PVB and spray starts quick. Garden and backyard have problems despite changing zone wires at controller and switching valves also.

Here are the problems for backyard and front garden:
1. PVB leaks from top for the whole duration, more than drip and less than shower.
2. Spraying starts late

As this is my first time and learning from youtube videos, it is my understanding that low low pressure in the zone causes leak from PVB.

What should be my first step before calling the professional.


----------



## 4958lawn (May 9, 2020)

this is what sprinkler guy at shop informed. 
- if one zone is perfect and other acting up
(acting up = leak at pvb and delayed start), then pressure is low i.e. leak in that zone. 
- advised to check for faulty head

i changed one because it was the lowest in height and leak has improved but still exists. 
planning to change more and will update accordingly.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

You could still have a weak solenoid or two.

I've given up on cleaning valves and just swap the entire top assembly, as my valves are roughly 20 years old. I've never had anything visibly wrong, but only after putting in new parts does the valve work properly again.


----------

